# A Chance at Custom Skis



## Harvey (Aug 26, 2019)

Not sure if this is allowed, if not, mods feel free to delete. I don't think I posted this before. (I hope not).

I've been working on NYSKiBlog for about ten years, trying to connect with like-minded skiers.

Through persistence we have built our audience.

Last spring, we came up with an idea to push it further, a drawing for a pair of custom skis made by Vin Faraci of Whiteroom Skis. I bought a pair a few years ago and IMO they are most excellent.

If you think you'd enjoy reading what we publish on our front page (NY, VT and Quebec mostly) subscribe before the upcoming deadline (Sept) and you'll be entered into a drawing for a sweet pair of truly custom skis.

More details are here:

https://nyskiblog.com/win-a-pair-of-custom-skis/

In an effort to bring some stoke, here is a shot of me at Plattekill during Winter Storm Riley, rocking my Whiterooms:


----------

